# Best place to buy baby chicks?



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I have to say I am obsessed with my chickens and wanted to know where is really the best place to buy baby chicks? I understand that everyone will have their own opinion; however, I am just curious where everyone has had the best experiences. I live in Missouri, in case that matters at all.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Unless you're looking for showbirds, find the hatchery that is closest to you.Probably Murray McMurray.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cackle hatchery is in Lebanon, Missouri. I've done business with MPC, Meyer, and Ideal hatcheries. No problems.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I hatch my own and buy from friends

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm in Ohio and have ordered chicks and goslings from Murray McMurray several times with no problems.Just have to go to the post office at 6 am the day they arrive.


----------

